# Deleting Beats Audio (drivers)



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

I happened to install Beats Audio Driver https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motioncoding.beats&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tb3Rpb25jb2RpbmcuYmVhdHMiXQ..

Anyway- I want to delete this from my V-gNex!!
I have tried root explorer,antTek explorer . I did find the cache file of the beats...and deleted that, but the emblem is still on top of bar. I have tried to do a search and both apps cannot find beats audio-so I say
HOW in the world do i get rid of this app (when you install this thing) the tutorial says that its the drivers that are in the phone....and you have to "unInstall them" to turn it off-well i cant find "it" and if i find "it" how to uninstall not sure


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

if it was me i would make a nandroid then try reflashing the rom only wiping dalvik and cache that should do it


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

ganggreen777 said:


> I happened to install Beats Audio Driver https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motioncoding.beats&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5tb3Rpb25jb2RpbmcuYmVhdHMiXQ..
> 
> Anyway- I want to delete this from my V-gNex!!
> I have tried root explorer,antTek explorer . I did find the cache file of the beats...and deleted that, but the emblem is still on top of bar. I have tried to do a search and both apps cannot find beats audio-so I say
> HOW in the world do i get rid of this app (when you install this thing) the tutorial says that its the drivers that are in the phone....and you have to "unInstall them" to turn it off-well i cant find "it" and if i find "it" how to uninstall not sure


Did you try simply uninstalling the app from the market first? The drivers themselves aren't the cause of the status bar icon showing. If uninstalling isn't an option or doesn't work do the reflash wiping dalvik and cache.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

